# Satoh S650G



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Anyone have experience with this brand and/or model ??
If so any feedback would be greatly appreciated................


----------



## lens12 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have some experience. What do want to know?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I had one years ago, great little tractor. Used a Mazda engine like a lot of forklifts. All engine parts available from NAPA. Nothing else ever failed or broke. A light little tractor that is good for light utility work. Tippy, needs front weight if you lift with the three point or it lifts the front end.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks fer the replies fellas but I passed on that one...........


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Clifford B. said:


> Thanks fer the replies fellas but I passed on that one...........


It's a great machine, lots of support and now owned by Mahindra-Mitsubishi Ag machinery division. There is a rather LARGE following for that model, almost a SCUT cult like following.  All the manuals are here on this site and there is a GroupsIO group with several hundred members too.

These were sold in the USA legally. Not really Gray Market.


----------

